
Ask HN: Is your mac's time synchronised? - andruby
You can check it on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;time.is&#x2F;<p>On 2 different mac&#x27;s I&#x27;ve seen time differences of over a minute. Coworkers have the same issue.<p>Unlocking the Date &amp; Time setting page trigger macOS to synchronise its time, but it doesn&#x27;t do this otherwise.<p>I find it strange that modern hardware has such a large clock skew. It&#x27;s also worrying that the macOS ntp system doesn&#x27;t seem to work.
======
cmurf
Does it happen following a cold boot, or wake from sleep, or has it been awake
for some time? My Mac's been off for a week and just booted it, macOS 10.12.6,
and the time is exact. That's next to impossible with a hardware clock, it had
to have found an NTP server during or shortly after boot.

~~~
andruby
I only notice when ssh'ing into servers or when posting something on github
which then humanizes the timestamp as "posted 50 seconds from now" :)

So it's a combination of sleep and cold boot. I guess somehow the ntp just
never syncs except when explicitly unlocking the settings page.

